# Japanese Cosmetics



## Antigone (Mar 28, 2016)

Who shares my love for Japanese cosmetics?

I LOVE Japanese base makeup!

I am so intrigued at the newly launched RMK UV Liquid SPF50. RMK is famous for fantastic base makeup.

I recently bought the Shiseido Synchro Lasting Foundation, but I haven't used it yet, as I am trying not to open it yet (too many opened foundation!) Box says it's good for 24 months after opening though! Few reviews on Youtube, but all raves!


----------



## Liz_Love (Mar 31, 2016)

*Favorite Japanese beauty products?*

I just found out I have received a position which I applied for in Japan, so I'll be moving there this August! I'm excited for a lot of reasons, but one of the big ones is I get to try out so many new beauty products that are hard to get in the states. I know Korean products are pretty much all the rage right now, but I know Japanese products have a pretty decent sized following as well.

Do you guys have any favorites or recommendations of things I absolutely must try while I'm there?


----------



## Antigone (Apr 1, 2016)

Good Japanese brands I have tried in the past:

Shiseido
Shu Uemura (of course! the mothership!)
Kanebo
RMK

Even the drugstore brands are silky and finely-milled. Chifure is cheap and makes really good powder foundations. 

Japanese eyeliners are very good, too. Budge-proof.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 1, 2016)

I've not tried any yet, but I've got some Koh Gen Do Aqua Foundation samples coming. Addiction and Three have caught my eye a bit, too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 1, 2016)

Liz_Love said:


> I just found out I have received a position which I applied for in Japan, so I'll be moving there this August! I'm excited for a lot of reasons, but one of the big ones is I get to try out so many new beauty products that are hard to get in the states. I know Korean products are pretty much all the rage right now, but I know Japanese products have a pretty decent sized following as well.
> 
> Do you guys have any favorites or recommendations of things I absolutely must try while I'm there?



I merged your thread into this one. I was going to move it to Recommendations, but I think it's a bit more suited to this one.


----------



## Antigone (Apr 1, 2016)

shelly - oh I have KGD Maifanshi Aqua! Good stuff. Thinking of getting the yellow primer.


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Feb 10, 2019)

I just found this thread.. I believe there are a lot of us who love Jbeauty and i would love to share my thoughts and hauls of Japanese cosmetics and skincare..i hope we can revive this thread ! <3


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 11, 2019)

Mismatchedsocks said:


> I just found this thread.. I believe there are a lot of us who love Jbeauty and i would love to share my thoughts and hauls of Japanese cosmetics and skincare..i hope we can revive this thread ! <3


Yes please! I’m here for a revival. Please share your favs!!


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Feb 11, 2019)

My most used Japanese bran is Shiseido, I got a good amount of stuff from the Sephora sale in November, also just found their mascara in TJMaxx but still haven't opened it. Costco online now nas a section called Japanses Beauty with some brands I have not seen before, like Adsorb, Sekkisei, Line & Lena, in addition to some Shiseido, Shu Uemura, and a good selection of Boscia ( which is also a favorite of mine ). The Boscia green tea mask I got from Costco online and I like it so far.
lastly, I am obsessed with Tatcha, they just released a new lipstick that is on its way to me, I will share my thoughts when I receive it. 

Lets revive this thread ! What is everyone into recently? Thanks for the opportunity to share my obsession !


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 12, 2019)

Have you ever tried the Shiseido Synchro Skin or Synchro Skin Glow foundation? People raved about the synchro skin for a while a couple years ago, but I never hear anything about it anymore.

I have a deep love for Koh Gen Do and Cle de Peau.  I am absolutely dying to try the new Cle de Peau Refined Lip Luminizers.  The old version was a firm favorite of mine, and I like that you no longer have to buy the container and the lipstick cartridge separately. 

I'm really interested in trying the Koh Gen Do concealer, but I'm set for probably the next few years with my Cle de Peau concealer haha.  That thing lasts forever (and I'm not complaining).  I love Koh Gen Do foundations.  The Aqua and the Moisture are both beautiful.  

Oh, and I'm also really interested in trying some Decorte products.  I'm very intrigued by the Dip In Glow highlighter.  I would love to try their foundation that comes in a tube, but it isn't sold in the US.


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 12, 2019)

I can't believe I forgot to mention Suqqu and Sensai! 

Suqqu - the original cream foundation (now discontinued) was another favorite.  They came out with the Extra Rich Cream foundation a couple years ago, but it has already been discontinued.  Now they have the Extra Rich Glow (or something like that) to take its place.  I haven't tried the newest one yet, and I'm not sure if I will.  I don't know what's up with them and all these new foundation releases, but it makes me not trust the formulas and it makes me think they aren't putting the time into them that they should.  Especially since they're also being discontinued rapidly.  I do like Suqqu eyeshadows and their brow products though.  I wish they'd come to the US.

Sensai - I LOVE the bronzing gel.  I use it in the summer and it gives the prettiest bronze glow to my face.  I also really really like the Cellular Performance Cream foundation and the Glowing Base (a very pretty champagne type of glow primer).  This brand flies under the radar for some reason, but they have very solid products.  I'd like to eventually try their mascara.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 12, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> Have you ever tried the Shiseido Synchro Skin or Synchro Skin Glow foundation? People raved about the synchro skin for a while a couple years ago, but I never hear anything about it anymore.



Synchro Skin Glow was on my wishlist for a while (and now it's back on there along with a bunch of other different foundations), then it seemed to almost disappear from the US?


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Feb 19, 2019)

I am eyeing the Suqqu anniversary palette after I saw a YouTube video about it. I heard great things about Koh Gen Do foundations but haven't tried them yet. My favorite Shiseido line is the Future Solution XL im curious if anybody tried their powder from that line ? I have dry skin and it seems perfect for it from the description. This is the first time I hear about Sensai brand... I also want to add that I love Japanese brushes as well. Thank you Alysse011 for all the wonderful recommendations I need to add to my list a bunch of them !

also guy, go to the Sephora homepage, the headline is about J Beauty


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 20, 2019)

I tried the Aqua Foundation a few years ago; it wasn't bad. Reminded me a bit of MUFE Ultra HD. I don't have a shade match in KGD Aqua, unfortunately.

We have a thread specifically to talk about Japanese makeup brushes if you haven't seen it yet!


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Mar 8, 2019)

Boscia just came out with an Indigo eye cream and I love it so far ! Similar concept to Origins Ginsing eye cream but Im a big fan of anything with indigo in it.


----------



## rachelbird (Mar 20, 2019)

I've always found shiseido to be really harsh and strong! what's the climate for you when you use it?


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Aug 20, 2019)

rachelbird said:


> I've always found shiseido to be really harsh and strong! what's the climate for you when you use it?


I have normal to dry skin.. a bit humid where I live. I feel like shiseido antiaging products work well but who can really tell, right ?


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Aug 20, 2019)

Also, I recently tried Koh Gen Do awu foundation and Im in love !


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 23, 2019)

All the Shiseido skincare products I’ve tried are nice but heavily fragranced. I don’t mind it but I’m not sure my skin does...


----------



## VivaGlow (Aug 30, 2019)

Doesn't Shiseido have mineral makeups for sensitive skin? Or am I thinking about another Japanese makeup brand?


----------



## juliagrace (Dec 2, 2019)

Tatcha
I use everything in the Tatcha line that is for my skin type. It's fabulous product with a great team of people behind it.

Cannot recommend it highly enough.

Some favs:
Camellia Cleansing Oil
Deep Cleanse
Rice Polish Deep
The Essence
Silk Canvas Primer
Violet C Brightening Serum
Gold Camellia Beauty Oil
Violet C Radiance Mask
Satin Skin Mist
Ageless Enriching Renewal Cream
Kyoto Red Lipstick
Luminous Deep Hydration Firming Eye Serum

Just to clarify: I am not employed by Tatcha. Just a loyal user.

juliagrace


----------

